# In memoriam: Gijs Hendriks



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Gijs Hendriks, a great Dutch saxophone player passed away a few days ago. This is indirectly a personal thing to me as my school friend Willem Tanke played with him many times. So I won't post anything by Gijs Hendriks. Instead I'll post the In Memoriam Rage played by Willem Tanke expressing his feelings on the death of Gijs.

Be sure to listen more than a few minutes.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, one thing by Gijs as well:


----------

